

Send tweets as images without character restriction - Sekhmet
http://imitter.s5t.me/

======
th0br0
... and also make your tweets undiscoverable via search!

~~~
pan69
Not necessarily, depends on how Twitter indexes images and if they OCR them to
attach meta data. But I guess this would be a good reason for them not to.

